# Gruss aus Hannover



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe erst heute hier her gefunden, bin aber schwer Begeistert was ihr so mit euren Teichen anstellt  

Inspiriert durch die Nachbarschaft, habe ich mir mal eine Woche Urlaub genommen und einen Teich gebaut.

Fragt mich bitte nicht nach Pumpe und Filter und so, hab ich vom Nachbarn bekommen, arbeite aber schon an einer Leistungsstärkeren Anlage im Eigenbau.

Meine Bewohner :
- 2 Weisse Koi's
- 2 Goldene Koi's
- 4 Schleierschwänze (Erni und Bert, Frieda und Anneliese)
- 6 ?? Weiss nicht wie die heissen  

Ich werde mit Sicherheit des öfteren vorbeischauen, hab echt eine Leidenschaft endeckt   Es ist irre Entspannend den Fischen zu zuschauen.


Hier eine kleine Fotostrecke des Teichbaus

Gruss
Uwe

Ach ja, ich bin 41 Jahre alt, von Beruf Systemadministrator und Sportangler :


----------



## guenter (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gruss aus Hannover*

Hallo Uwe,

willkommen im forum. viel spaß mit deinem teich und wenig ärger wegen algen.

es sind viele nette leutchen hier die fragen beantworten, wenn du welche 

hast.


----------



## hermes03 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gruss aus Hannover*

Willkommen hier im Forum!                                                                            
Dein Teich gefällt mir gut, nur hätte ich villeicht bezüglich der Kois die Tiefzone etwas größer gestaltet. 
Ansonsten viel spaß hier


----------



## Ulumulu (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gruss aus Hannover*

Hallo Uwe

Von mir auch ein Herzliches Willkommen. 
Ein schönen Teich hast du da und auch schöne Fische. 

Viel Spaß hier im Forum. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gruss aus Hannover*

Danke erst einmal  
Koi's waren ja eigentlich nicht geplant, sind ja aber auch noch klein  

Die Planungen für eine Erweiterung im nächsten Jahr laufen doch schon  

Die Steinkante musste ich wegen unserer 4 Hunde machen, Kies wäre da wohl nicht so gut gewesen. Ins Wasser wollen die aber nicht.


Uwe


----------



## Puki (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gruss aus Hannover*

hey!schön wieder ein mehr zu haben!^^

ich finde den echt toll....mit den ganzen gräsern..ich liebe graß! 


ne echt cool!^^   




cösen

puki


^^


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gruss aus Hannover*

Ein herzliches Willkommen hier und einen lieben Gruss nach Hannover zurück 

... besonders weil dieser Gruss in unsere alte Heimat geht. Wir sind beide, obwohl nun schon seit einigen Jahren in Rheinhessen lebend, Hannoveraner.


----------



## Armin501 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gruss aus Hannover*

Hallo Uwe,
die besten Grüße aus der Nähe von WOB
in Richtung Hannover, sendet dir

Gruß Armin


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gruss aus Hannover*

So,
nachdem ich den Teich nun einige Wochen in Betrieb habe und soweit alles rund läuft hats mich wohl auch gepackt:

Das Teichfieber

Macht schon irre Spass den Babys zuzuschauen. 
Aber weiss ich mittlerweile auch, dass der Teich zu klein ist.
Gestern kam ein bekannter von uns, der Hobbymässig Kois züchtet (aber mit den erforderlichen Zertifikaten) .
Hat mir mal schwups 4 (!) grössere Kois gebracht, bestimmt ganz normale aber Superhübsch. Vorher hab ich aber die 6 Goldorfen rausgeholt und dem Nachbarn geschenkt, sonst wäre das wohl wirklich zuviel geworden. Ich würde gerne Fotos machen, aber die Sonne und die Kois spielen nicht mit. Einer ist ganz Schwarz mit einem goldenen Rücken, einfach nur klasse. 

Ich denke jetzt schon an eine Vergrösserung des Teiches nach, finde ich Unglaublich. Da wir mit Tieren viel am Hut haben (sind im Tierschutz tätig), 4 Hunde und 3 Katzen haben, gehören auch die Fische (die ja auch schon Namen haben) zur Familie, ich würde alles tun damit es ihnen gut geht.

Heute habe ich Unterwasserpflanzen gesetzt, hatte ich irgendwie vergessen  

NaJa, wollte ich nur mal loswerden. AchJa, das Forum hab ich fast durch  

Gruss
Uwe

Hier ein paar Bilder unserer Familie


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gruss aus Hannover*

Hallöchen,
wollte mal ein Update machen  

Die Pflanzen wachsen prächtig, dass Wasser ist auch Superklar, leider ein bisschen Braun   Bin aber deswegen gerade bei der Ursachenforschung.
Ein paar Bewohner mussten leider das Lager wechseln, andere sind dafür gekommen. U.a. 2 Butterflykois, klein aber Superhübsch.
Einen Bachlauf gibt es jetzt auch, und ich habe den Teichgrund ein wenig gestaltet. Soll erstmal reichen.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Gruss aus Hannover*

Ups, ich schon wieder.

Nach ein paar Wochen habe ich gemerkt, dass Kois die eigentlichen Herrscher der Teiche sind. Da die aber dann doch etwas mehr platz benötigen habe ich mal eben ein wenig Erweitert.

Technik : 
- Biotec 5.1 über Skimmer und Pflanzenbachlauf mit 6500 l/h
- Biotec 10 vom Grund mit Aquamax 10.000
- 2x UVC, 18 und 26 Watt, brauche ich aber nicht, beide aus.
- Luftausströmer mit 10l/min

Grösse :
- ca. 28 m2
- ca. 15.000 Liter

Besatz :
- 4 Schleierschwänze, davon 2 Löwenköpfchen
- 1 Platinum 
- 1 Showa (30 cm)
- 1 Doitse Hariwake (30 cm)
- 1 Keine Ahnung (35 cm)
- 1 Kinderschreck (heissen in Züchterkreisen so, Schwarz.Orange, 45 cm)
- 1 Shusui (20 cm)
- 1 Spiegelkarpfen (10 cm)
- 2 Mandarinenorfen

und noch 3 Kois die sich mit der Farbe noch nicht einig sind  

Im nächsten Jahr kommt aber ein "richtiger Filter" mal sehen was es so gibt

Leider sind mir nach dem umsetzen 3 Fische gestorben, war wohl echt zu heftig für die Süssen *trauer* Aber ich glaube Lehrgeld muss wohl fast jeder zahlen.
*Und:
Nur durch dieses Forum habe ich die Vergrösserung gewagt und versucht alles richtig zu machen.
*

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Gruss aus Hannover*

Hallo Uwe,

jetzt nochmal zum mitschreiben: 
Du hast Ende Juni/Anfang Juli deinen ersten Teich zu gebaut ...
und jetzt schon erweitert? 

Alle Achtung: Energie und Ehrgeiz hast du.

Und ... ich werte es auch mal als Lob für unser Forum.  



Natürlich freuen wir uns auf weitere Berichte über deinen sehr schönen Koiteich und die zukünftige Filteranlage.


----------

